# PCGH-Performance-PC Ivy-Bridge-Edition: Intel Core i5-3450 + Radeon HD 7850 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Performance-PC Ivy-Bridge-Edition: Intel Core i5-3450 + Radeon HD 7850 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Performance-PC Ivy-Bridge-Edition: Intel Core i5-3450 + Radeon HD 7850 [Anzeige]


----------



## jules.m (12. August 2012)

wundert mich jetz fast, dass der gtx560 pc in den spielebenches so gut abschneidet 

dachte die 7850 is doch deutlich schneller. oder limitiert da die cpu?


----------



## Wolli (9. Februar 2013)

gibt es einen grund warum der ultimate pc noch mit gtx 680 ausgestattet ist, wenn die 7970 ghz doch jetzt schneller ist?


----------



## gedoens (22. Mai 2013)

Hey, ich hab 2 Fragen zum Performance-PC: 

1. Sind die Never-Settle-Spiele von AMD auch beim Komplett-PC (hier mit der HD7850) dabei?
2. Kann man das bunte PCGH-Logo an der der Front des Rechners entfernen?

Werde bald vorraussichtlich bald 2 davon kaufen, da wiederholt alle anderen "großen" Standard-PC-Hersteller enttäuschende Kisten zusammenbauen...

Besten Dank!


----------



## N00bler (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich genug gespart habe werde ich mir das ding auf jedenfall besorgen. 

(Ausser man kann das Gehäuse einzelt kaufen)


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug gespart habe werde ich mir das ding auf jedenfall besorgen.
> 
> (Ausser man kann das Gehäuse einzel*n* kaufen)



Und was genau ist an dem Gehäuse so toll???? 
Sharkoon Nightfall USB3 PCGH-Edition, Gehäuse


----------



## gedoens (10. Juli 2013)

Da ich den Computer mittlerweile hier stehen habe antworte ich mir mal selbst, falls es noch wen interessieren sollte:

1. Never Settle ist nicht dabei
2. Die geklebten Logos gehen schadlos runter.


----------

